# Anyone Know What It Is?



## 2find4me (Feb 15, 2014)

Can't seem to find what it is, bought it at a pawn shop for $20.   Very Primitive.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 15, 2014)

Wire stretcher.


----------



## coreya (Feb 15, 2014)

I would say used in the logging industry, and if in the Calhoun county area most likely used by the lumber companys up there.


----------



## nammlif (Feb 16, 2014)

I would say for moving railroad rails when installing or adjusting...just a guess


----------



## botlguy (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep, similar to a Pike Pole.


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 16, 2014)

Listed It!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171244659040?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2014)

I have no idea what it is. It doesn't look like any of the above though. Logging tools like pikes and peaveys should have sharper points. Rail lifters with a pole and yoke I think would be more rigid. It almost looks like a big two jaw gear puller but not quite unless it's missing something.It's interesting but not enough for me to want it.Sorry.


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2014)

The more I look at this the more perplexed I am, the center handle doesn't appear to be there for much more than lifting or carrying it, the jaws only swivel from the point of their bolts and can't do anything more or be adjusted in any way. The three holes don't seem functional because it appears if anything was inserted in them you couldn't use the pivoting handle, and as for the "base" piece I can only assume it was bolted to something thru the two holes in it. Time for some research....


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2014)

That didn't take as long as I thought it would, and once again I bow down to Pat and the knowledge he has stored in that head of his, Kudos Pat!!! This is a fence puller(wire stretcher) as Pat stated, here are two drawings from the 1898 patent for the device, it operates in a very simple manner as you can see.


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2014)

Other people have tried to sell one as well.... http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Railroad-Tie-Rail-Plate-Aligner-Spike-Puller-Hand-Tool-/261386142452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdbd402f4 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vtg-or-Antique-Railroad-Rail-Locomotive-Train-Track-Installation-Tool-SEE-AD-/231131913390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d0891cae http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ANTIQUE-TOOL-RR-TRACK-LIFTER-FENCE-PULLER-STRETCHER-LOGGING-PULLING-TOOL-/181168852479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2e814dff http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ANTIQUE-TOOL-RR-TRACK-LIFTER-FENCE-PULLER-STRETCHER-LOGGING-PULLING-TOOL-/200345032591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ea57e978f http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Cast-Iron-Rail-Road-Rail-Spike-Tie-Puller-Lifter-Mover-Tool-/261387749317?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdbec87c5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Cast-Iron-Rail-Road-Rail-Spike-Tie-Puller-Lifter-Mover-Tool-Patent-1892-/121243091204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3aa6c104


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks again epackage!  I think I might add the picture to the listing and lower the price a little.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 11, 2014)

I think I have something like that up north.  I will look for it next summer. It had a wooden handle about five ft long.  RED Matthews.


----------

